# auto trans.



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

how much HP can these automatic transmissions handle?

I would guess no more than 200hp but that still pushing it because in my opinion, these nissan auto trans. could have been more substansial.


How much do you have to go through to put in a shift kit?


----------



## blaxican17 (Jan 17, 2006)

I got a shift kit put in my altima and it helped a lot. The brand I got is called "Trans-go". It is actually a transmission reprogramming kit. It works wonders. I can actually double clutch (my auto) an chirp second gear. It trips people out.....especially when I smoke other altimas. 
I'm not sure how much hp the tranny can handle, but I have no problems. I have 170k miles on the car with the original tranny. Its been a year so far with no problems. In a addition to the shift kit, I have an intake, headers, full exhaust, no cat, nology spark wires, and a 75 shot a nos. The tranny handles it fine although i did blow my motor twice.

Hope this helped.


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

hahah man, that is bad ass. yeah this helped, but i would still like to know this. so what you did to your transmission was just change the shift points electronically right? this didnt actually strengthen the transmission in any way? and also, does a non-electronic shift kit actually make the transmission stronger?
I think im just going to get the headers and everything else for the hell of it. so what what if it blows, that means its manual time! 
heh


----------



## blaxican17 (Jan 17, 2006)

The kit actually consists of a bunch of bolts, springs, and gaskets that you have to insert manually into the transmission. It takes a long time but the kit comes with a detailed diagram to help you do it yourself. It does strengthen the tranny because it eliminates shift lag and overlapping of gears. Normal automatics will start to leave one gear and go into the next at the same time which creates alot of friction and burn. The kit makes it where it will jump right from one to the other. It also lets you rev up a little more (but not much).

Oh yea... I'm gonna stick to auto cause I love tripping people out making them think it is stick. My motor blew cause I was squeezing nos like crazy with no internal upgrades to strengthen the actual motor.
Good luck on hooking up your ride. Make us altima drivers proud.


----------

